

Optimistic locking of ActiveRecord models - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2014/03/05/optimistic-locking-of-activerecord-models.html?utm_source=blogpost&utm_medium=ynews&utm_campaign=activerecordmodels-0305

======
jparbros
Great post :D

